# Bulb Temp differences?



## ilikefish (Mar 10, 2008)

what are the color differences


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

None, really. The difference is mainly what looks aesthetically pleasing to your own eye.

I personally like 6500K bulbs, but some people may find it too yellow and like 10000K (I think it is too blue).

Please take a look at this article I wrote here:

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11247

In particular, post two may be helpful.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Is use 6500K as well, it looks very natural, might experiment with 10000K though


----------



## ilikefish (Mar 10, 2008)

how can i tell what temp i have now?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

It should be printed on your bulb somewhere, usually on the metal part that goes into the light fixture's socket.


----------



## ilikefish (Mar 10, 2008)

all mine says is all-glass aquarium 25w rapid start germany and the other end of the bulb has a 28?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Alternatively to printed on the bulb itself, the colour temperature may also be printed on teh bulb packaging.

If not, you can always compare your bulb to the ones at Home Depot/Rona. They often have a light comparison in their lighting section, showing the differences between warm white (kind of pink), cool white (in between the two), and daylight (blue-white) bulbs.


----------



## ilikefish (Mar 10, 2008)

what usually standard when u buy an aquarium kit?
how many diff temps do they have?


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

I had an all-glass aquarium 17 watt light before and the temp should be the same as Fluorescent light so 6700 range. Converted my tank to use cpl with a 6500 temp and it's a bit more yellow for sure.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

ilikefish said:


> what usually standard when u buy an aquarium kit?
> how many diff temps do they have?


It depends. Different manufacturers will have different "standard" bulbs.

Usually, there are 3 types: warm white (~2700K), cool white (~3500K) and daylight (6500K). However, again, this can vary from manufacturer to manufacturer.


----------



## ilikefish (Mar 10, 2008)

so whats most popular?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Depends what you want. If you want the real deal, look at 5000K Philips Natural Sunshine, which has a CRI of around 92. The higher the CRI the more natural and complete the colour rendering.


----------



## ilikefish (Mar 10, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> Alternatively to printed on the bulb itself, the colour temperature may also be printed on teh bulb packaging.
> 
> If not, you can always compare your bulb to the ones at Home Depot/Rona. They often have a light comparison in their lighting section, showing the differences between warm white (kind of pink), cool white (in between the two), and daylight (blue-white) bulbs.


what color temp would the kinda pink be cause i think thats what i have.... Do the bulbs wear out/change color.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

If the bulb is slightly pink, you likely have a 2700K bulb.

As bulbs age, the light they emit changes slightly. Some people like to replace their bulbs often, while others simply leave them in until the bulbs die. I am with the latter group, and do not replace my bulbs until they die (or perhaps, I am just cheap )


----------



## ilikefish (Mar 10, 2008)

lol mines been good for 6 years now lol


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

the pink lights are the plant and aquarium lights. the first was the Grolux, which was supposed to be geared to the wavelengths plants like. It was very popular because it made the fish look good, especially reds and blues. The problem is it doesn't throw much light, and is very unnatural looking. They can be put with a more conventional light.


----------



## ilikefish (Mar 10, 2008)

Well i bought the Phillips 5000k t12 natural sunshine bulb today looks ok, maybe i;ll try 3500 next.


----------

